# Color pooling in knit



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm interested in Color Pooling, but how to start? I did a search on here and read everything I could, but there's no simple instructions. I did a search online and still nothing. Most articles for color pooling are for crochet not knit. 

Any help? I would appreciate it!


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

if you are trying to avoid color "pooing", use two skeins of the same colorway and alternate skeins every two rows, or if you are knitting in the round, switch off every round.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

look on Ravelry at the group Pooled Knits - at least, I think that's the name.


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

Take a look at http://plannedpooling.com/
You knit a section of yarn and count how many stitches in each color. You enter the color and the amount of stitches in each repeat then you can play with how many cast on stitches you need to get the look you want. Its funny how adding just one stitch can make the difference. You can choose flat knitting or circular. It's addictive!


----------



## 777cam (Oct 28, 2013)

This what I found on You Tube

Knit Argyle Color Pooling
www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQglfEGw0Jk


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

grammye said:


> Take a look at http://plannedpooling.com/
> You knit a section of yarn and count how many stitches in each color. You enter the color and the amount of stitches in each repeat then you can play with how many cast on stitches you need to get the look you want. Its funny how adding just one stitch can make the difference. You can choose flat knitting or circular. It's addictive!


Thank you!!!! You have given me more of a simple explanation that I can understand. ????
I really would like to try it as I am addicted to buying these hand dyed yarns! They are all just so beautiful! But when you wind into a cake, they lose some of their beauty. I know a bit about color pooling, with my weaving... but knitting?? I would love to do this.

Again, Thank you!!!! ????


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

777cam said:


> This what I found on You Tube
> 
> Knit Argyle Color Pooling
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQglfEGw0Jk


Thank you! Yes, I saw that video. I am still a newbie/beginner when it comes to knitting and the video kind of lost me..... :sm02:


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> look on Ravelry at the group Pooled Knits - at least, I think that's the name.


I went over to the Ravelry website. You search for pooled knits, but most everything I found is for crochet. 
Thank you!


----------



## daughtergarten (Jan 30, 2014)

Sometimes the technique is called "intentional" or "planned pooling." Just found this tool: http://plannedpooling.com/


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

I think I've figured out how to do the counting of the repeats. My problem now? Say you have a small pattern and you cast on 40 stitches.

But your yarn is 15 stitches white: 40 stitches black: 20 stitches blue and then repeats .

How could you do pooled effect?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> I went over to the Ravelry website. You search for pooled knits, but most everything I found is for crochet.
> Thank you!


You may have searched for a pattern. It's a _group_ - like a mini-forum. I was on a tablet last night and don't know yet how to post a link from it. Here's the link: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/pooled-knits

Another recent topic on the same subject: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431159-1.html


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You may have searched for a pattern. It's a _group_ - like a mini-forum. I was on a tablet last night and don't know yet how to post a link from it. Here's the link: http://www.ravelry.com/groups/pooled-knits
> 
> Another recent topic on the same subject: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-431159-1.html


Thank you!!! I'll look right now. I added a picture of my cast on for the yarn I want to use. 
I'm trying to find a repeated pattern in it. But it seems she used the 3 colors, at random.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

The cast on will never match up with any planned pooling. I read about that a few days ago on one of the links on that other topic.


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

You can't count the cast on stitches, they use more yarn. After you cast on, mark the repeat and knit that repeat. Then count the stitches in each color to the end of the repeat.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

grammye said:


> You can't count the cast on stitches, they use more yarn. After you cast on, mark the repeat and knit that repeat. Then count the stitches in each color to the end of the repeat.


I'm sorry .. I thought in your previous reply that was what you meant in counting the stitches. I'll try again! ????

This particular yarn, the yarn counts are very different. One blue part may have 20 stitches on 1 repeat, and the next repeat the blue may have 25.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Rhonda61 said:


> I'm sorry .. I thought in your previous reply that was what you meant in counting the stitches. I'll try again! ????
> 
> This particular yarn, the yarn counts are very different. One blue part may have 20 stitches on 1 repeat, and the next repeat the blue may have 25.


If it's been done by an independent dyer and by hand, not some computer-controlled machine, then there will be inconsistencies. If it's been done by a major industrial yarn maker, then there shouldn't be as much or as many inconsistencies.

Good luck!


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If it's been done by an independent dyer and by hand, not some computer-controlled machine, then there will be inconsistencies. If it's been done by a major industrial yarn maker, then there shouldn't be as much or as many inconsistencies.
> 
> Good luck!


This was done by a independent dyer. I may need to pick a different yarn to try with. 
Thank you!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

There are several knit patterns on Ravelry for desired pooling. Look up the Davinci Cowl. There are other variations of this one too.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

cherylthompson said:


> There are several knit patterns on Ravelry for desired pooling. Look up the Davinci Cowl. There are other variations of this one too.


Thank you! I'll give it a look! 
I've played with this other yarn all morning. I thought I finally I had it. The first 2 rounds matched great and then I did my third round ...looks like it's off by about 8 / 10 sts matching up correctly..

Here's a picture.... you can see how the yarn quits matching up. I may just need to put it up for awhile..


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Another bit of new info. Thanks



grammye said:


> Take a look at http://plannedpooling.com/
> You knit a section of yarn and count how many stitches in each color. You enter the color and the amount of stitches in each repeat then you can play with how many cast on stitches you need to get the look you want. Its funny how adding just one stitch can make the difference. You can choose flat knitting or circular. It's addictive!


----------



## grammye (Feb 21, 2011)

One website said to count the stitches in each color in each repeat three times and then take the average.


----------



## Rhonda61 (Jan 19, 2016)

grammye said:


> One website said to count the stitches in each color in each repeat three times and then take the average.


I think I have finally decided why this particular yarn isn't working. My daughter pointed out this yarn is not hand dyed... Its hand painted! 
So it's not a true sequence. It does have 4 colors and each is in order, but the 4 colors are vary. I may need to try with a machine generated yarn.


----------



## PamG (Mar 15, 2011)

I know this is a old topic but I hope I can sort ask a a question. After one lesson which you all know I'm learn alot of. The shadow crochet and Other type That similar. I am going to do pooling in both knitting and crochet. Question. You all talked about the way pooling knitting is. The question is this. You count each stitch of the color the same way you do in crochet? Thanks in advance.


----------

